# Waarmaken x naleven



## Alisson Pereira

Dag,

Ik begin deze woorden te leren en ik weet niet in welke situaties ik ze moet gebruiken, maar ik denk dat ze iets met ''live up to'' hebben te maken.
Zijn de volgende zinnen ok?

> The apartament we rented didn't quite live up to the pictures that we saw of it on internet.
> Het appartement dat we huurden leeft niet helemaal met de foto's die we er online van zagen, na.

> Deze auto waarmaakt niet aan wat de verkoper me zei.
> Dit boek leeft niet na aan wat mij vriend erover heeft verteld

Maar de G geeft dit werkwoord ''voldoen aan'' aan, dus welk werkwoord moet ik gebruiken?


----------



## Peterdg

Alisson Pereira said:


> Het appartement dat we huurden leeft niet helemaal met de foto's die we er online van zagen, na.


"Naleven" cannot be used in this context. "Naleven" means "to abide by (the rules)" or "to obey (the rules)".
I would translate the "appartement" sentence as: "Het appartement dat we huurden kwam helemaal niet overeen met de foto's die we zagen op het internet".



Alisson Pereira said:


> > Deze auto waarmaakt niet aan wat de verkoper me zei.


Wrong word order.

"Deze auto maakt helemaal niet waar wat de verkoper me zei".


Alisson Pereira said:


> > Dit boek leeft niet na aan wat mij vriend erover heeft verteld


Idem as the first sentence: "naleven" cannot be used in this context.

"Dit boek kwam niet overeen met wat mijn vriend erover heeft verteld".


----------



## Alisson Pereira

Those words seem to me a 'trick' thing, 'cause in the following context the meaning of the words seems to be reversed.

‘Je kan van alles beloven, uiteindelijk moet je het wél *waarmaken*’
Bijna 65 jaar Huitenga slaapwoonwinkel: ‘*naleven* van je afspraken'


----------



## Peterdg

Alisson Pereira said:


> Those words seem to me a 'trick' thing,


Yes, they are "splittable verbs" and they follow some pretty complex rules (and I don't know them; Dutch is my mothertongue; I don't need to know the rules  . )

Word order in Dutch will probably be your most challenging subject when learning Dutch.


----------



## eno2

Peterdg said:


> I don't need to know the rules  . )



Lucky you, I'm in doubt all the time and have to control all the time when splitting or joining a lot of those compound verbs. Aaaneenschrijven? Aaneen schrijven? Het is: aaneenschrijven.  It's  very unpredictable... It's an orthographic  headache and not always a question of word order (which our native linguistic feeling  solves for us indeed)


----------



## ThomasK

Good Lord, Alisson, difficult concept again - but an interesting one, if it is one ... One question first:  heb je in het Portugees één werkwoord voor beide? 

Vervolgens: ik zou het zo formuleren... 
- _*naleven *(niv. A2-B1)_: regels, voorschriften, ... _ (iemand leeft de regels niet na)_ // respecteren, zich houden aan
- _*beantwoorden aan/ voldoen aan* _(B1): verwachtingen, eisen, vereisten, ..._ (de kandidaat beantwoordt niet aan de .../ de machine voldoet iet aan de vereisten)_
- _*overeenkomen met/ overeenstemmen met/*  corresponderen met_ (B1):  be copies of, ... (or something the like)
De eerste Engelse zin verrast mij:  _live up to_ verwacht ik bij een persoonlijk subject of bij een groep (_the EU, the party, ._..) 

- _*waar maken (B2)*_, vaak _n__iet kunnen waarmaken: _veronderstelt een belofte, expliciet of impliciet --- iemand beloofde iets of heeft die indruk gegeven, maar nu kan hij/ zij het niet waar maken. 

*Inseparable: V* beginning with_ be-, ver-, ont-, ge-,_ mostly _onder_-, ....   *Separable V *: most verbs that are recognizable as compounds.* Niet zo moeilijk!*


----------



## eno2

In feite is het simpel, het verschil tussen waarmaken en naleven.
Naleven is louter passief. Regels naleven en zo.
Waarmaken is actief. Plannen, ambities waarmaken en zo. Goede ideeën hebben en ze ook waarmaken. Beloftes waarmaken. Je kan ze ook naleven, beloftes. Waarmaken is iets sterker uitgedrukt, het is (pro-)actiever. Voornemens  waarmaken. 

De OP komt met toepassingen van naleven en waarmaken die over dingen gaan. En dat blijkt in deze gevallen helemaal niet te kloppen.


To Live up to betekent zowel naleven als waarmaken als beantwoorden aan en geldt ook voor dingen.



Alisson Pereira said:


> Maar de G geeft dit werkwoord ''voldoen aan'' aan, dus welk werkwoord moet ik gebruiken?


Wat is G?
Welk werkwoord?
Ik versta deze zin niet...


----------



## ThomasK

Ik vermoed: Google Translate. Maar wat is dan weer een OP? 

Live up to: oké, ik was te snel. Ik dacht van niet, maar oké. 

Interessante vondst bij waarmaken vs. naleven. Zo kan je het voorstellen... Maar hoe dan ook, Alisson: er zijn nog andere verba die misntens even belangrijk zijn... ;-)


----------



## Peterdg

ThomasK said:


> Maar wat is dan weer een OP?


Ik veronderstel "original post".


----------



## eno2

Openingspost Opening Post


----------



## Alisson Pereira

Kloppen mijn volgende zinnen?

> Dit werk voldoet niet aan de ABNT-normen
> Dit werk is niet in overeenstemming met de ABNT-normen
> Dit werk leeft niet na de ABNT-normen
> Dit werk maakt niet waar met de ABNT-normen

Voor me is de laatste zin niet, of allemmaal.


----------



## eno2

Alisson Pereira said:


> Kloppen mijn volgende zinnen?
> 
> > Dit werk voldoet niet aan de ABNT-normen
> > Dit werk is niet in overeenstemming met de ABNT-normen
> > Dit werk leeft niet na de ABNT-normen niet na
> > Dit werk maakt niet waar met de ABNT-normen  oefen  waarmaken eerst met personen...





> Voor me is de laatste zin niet, of allemmaal.


  Versta ik niet ...


----------



## Alisson Pereira

eno2 said:


> Versta ik niet



(Niet ok, juist, nonconforming)
Precies, het is niet aan jou om dat te begrijpen, maar ik. Je weet al hoe je die werkwoorden moet gebruiken, toch?

Klopt dat?


----------



## eno2

Alisson Pereira said:


> (Niet ok, juist, nonconforming)


Versta ik ook niet....


----------



## Alisson Pereira

Ik ook


----------



## Peterdg

Alisson Pereira said:


> Voor me is de laatste zin niet, of allemmaal.





eno2 said:


> Versta ik niet ...





Alisson Pereira said:


> (Niet ok, juist, nonconforming)
> Precies, het is niet aan jou om dat te begrijpen, maar ik. Je weet al hoe je die werkwoorden moet gebruiken, toch?
> 
> Klopt dat?





Alisson Pereira said:


> Ik ook


Alisson,

Please say in English what you want to say because this thread is turning into some surreal soap.

I appreciate the effort you put into trying to explain yourself in Dutch, but this is sometimes leading to endless confusion because your Dutch is not yet good enough to make yourself understood.

I would suggest you concentrate on the sentences of which you want to know if they are correct Dutch and do the side conversations/questions in English to avoid what we are seeing now in this thread.


----------



## eno2

Alisson Pereira said:


> Ik ook


Wat moet dat betekenen?


----------



## Alisson Pereira

Mijn zin was: ''voor me is de laatste zin niet (ok), of allemmaal (allemaal) en Eno2 zei: ''versta ik niet''.

Ik weet dat ik fouten gemaakt heb, maar verstaan jullie die zin niet?


----------



## eno2

Je zin was


Alisson Pereira said:


> Voor me is de laatste zin niet, of allemmaal.


en die versta ik niet, zei ik  .


Alisson Pereira said:


> Mijn zin was: ''voor me is de laatste zin niet (ok), of allemmaal (allemaal) ".



De betekenis daarvan kan ik proberen te raden:
Wellicht vond je de laatste zin niet ok.
En misschien ook de andere zinnen niet.


----------



## Peterdg

Alisson Pereira said:


> Ik weet dat ik fouten gemaakt heb, maar verstaan jullie die zin niet?





eno2 said:


> De betekenis daarvan kan ik proberen te raden:


Dat is inderdaad het probleem: we moeten proberen te raden wat je (= Alisson) probeert te zeggen en dat is niet echt productief.

That is indeed the problem: we have to try guessing  what you are trying to say and that is not really productive.


----------



## Alisson Pereira

Ok,ok, sorry, ik snap dat wel. .


----------



## Peterdg

Alisson Pereira said:


> Ok,ok, sorry, ik snap dat wel. .


----------



## Alisson Pereira

Peterdg said:


> That is indeed the problem: we have to try guessing what you are trying to say and that is not really productive.



If I don't try to express myself in Dutch, how can I speak in Dutch? I really believe my Dutch has been improving 'cause of that, of course with your help.


----------



## Peterdg

Alisson Pereira said:


> If I don't try to express myself in Dutch, how can I speak in Dutch? I really believe my Dutch has been improving 'cause of that, of course with your help.


I will reply in a private conversation with you in which I will also include Eno and Suehill (the moderator of this forum) because this is not what the forum is intended for.


----------



## eno2




----------

